# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Docetaxel und Prednisolon ........

## Josef

Studie am AKH zum hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom: die Rolle von Biomarkern in der Dosisfindung
             Neue Therapien erfordern neue Marker  eine soeben am AKH Wien begonnene Studie beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom untersucht die Wertigkeit von endothelialen Progenitorzellen als Biomarker.


*Biologische Therapien beim Prostatakarzinom* 

Beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom (HRPC) können durch Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel und Prednisolon das Gesamtüberleben und die Lebensqualität signifikant verbessert werden. Während.............

*Autor:*
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Michael Krainer1 und  Dr. Volker Wacheck2 

Richtiger Link nicht übertragbar, daher: 
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...6.html#msg7256

----------

